# What's up with SLR depreciation?



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

Less than ~3 months ago, I paid $700 for my Rebel XT, the 8MP version. I'm thinking on grabbing an XTi, and they have a great package deal at a local camera shop that's $1000 for the XTi, 3 lenses and a whole bunch of filters, SD cards, addons, doodads, etc. 

So I figure I can just eBay my current setup as a complete pack. I've got about $1000 into it between the base camera, zoom lens, all my filters that are included in the XTi package and the case that also comes with the new one I'm going to pick up.

A quick eBay search, and there are TONS of Rebel auctions for the XTi, like this one:

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi XT i SLR Camera +3Lens 2GB - eBay (item 300191764801 end time Jan-25-08 02:11:59 PST)

What the hell? $650 for a $700 base camera, with three lenses and all that stuff? My 75-300 zoom lens alone was $200. What's up with these super-cheap camera/lens packs? I'm not going to take a $500 bath on my Rebel XT setup, and the thing's less than 3 months old. 

Looks like I'll be picking up just an XTi frame, but there has to be some reason these sellers can sell all that SLR shit for such a cheap price.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

could be a grey market camera


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

Search eBay for "Rebel XT". I mean, there are TONS of them on there. :\


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my major concerns with getting a Canon Rebel was that the base price differs so much depending on whatever store you're looking at. I found some selling a kit for close to $500 and plenty selling it for $800. I've really only had the problem when searching for a Rebel XT.. It's kind of pushing me even more toward getting a Nikon.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 24, 2008)

Because new camera bodies are coming frequently, and with the XTi still being in the hobby league, more people step up to the big full-frames...I hear professional photographers will upgrade their cameras all the time with new models anyway, throw away items...it's the lenses that are the big money investments.

I'm an XTi user, and last October I paid over £500/$1000 for a basic XTi kit (the body + one shitty lens) at a local store. 

On another note though, i'll say that the XTi is a superb upgrade to the XT, great camera when used with a decent lens (I wouldn't bother with the kit lens....it's possibly the worst lens i've ever used in my life).


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

Update. I got $600 for my Rebel XT, which, judging by the eBay auctions, is a decent price, but still disheartening considering it's less than 3 months old and I had a grand into it.

As I said in the other thread, I'm going with the 10D, and I can't wait to get my hands on it, so at least that's an upside. But man, almost 50% depreciation in 3 months. Yikes.


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris said:


> But man, almost 50% depreciation in 3 months. Yikes.



Sounds like a guitar.


Good luck with the 10D!


----------



## Kevan (Jan 31, 2008)

Oops. Sorry. 
I thought this was a thread about a different SLR.

My bad.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sometimes the camera market is almost as fast paced as the PC market. Bigger and better is always right around the corner, so I am sure that makes a difference in resale price.

I want a Canon Digital Rebel pretty bad though. I had a descent camera that was a cross between an SLR and a point and shoot. I broke it while drunk thoguh and never paid to fix it. All I have to use now is my fiancee's Digital Elph. It works fine for snapshots here and there, but not nearly good enough for the stuff I need a camera for.

Its hard to drop the money for an SLR, because usually I end up spending it on gear. DAMN You GAS!


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2008)

The new Rebel XSi just made the XT and XTi yesterday's news. 

They've slowly been eroding in price as the market saturation for entry-level DSLRs has increased, but this new camera from Canon is a big leap forward in design and capability in this price range, so the older models are going to drop even faster now.

I rented a 10D a few years ago to shoot a friend's wedding. It was my first experience with a DSLR, and it was what convinced me to buy one. Fantastic camera.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

Live view eh? I'd have to say that is my most hated feature of digital cameras, how the fuck am I gonna manual focus on those shitty ass screens...

well at least that new 970k pixel screen on the nikon and sony cameras is supposed to be good...I really need to pick up a new SLR, my G6 sucks balls.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 31, 2008)

cameras are just like gear, try to make the best decision in the beginning because resale value sucks


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 31, 2008)

darren said:


> The new Rebel XSi just made the XT and XTi yesterday's news.



Yeah, I watched the CNET video of it, that camera rocks!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm waiting for a cheap full frame one, but knowing manufacturers that might never happen. But right now the 5D is kinda old and still expensive.


----------

